# Spots and white lumps



## TAV (2 Dec 2019)

I know it a personal question but ive started to get white lumps and sore spots around my groin near my backside so ive stopped cycling because they are killing me has anybody else had them?


----------



## vickster (2 Dec 2019)

Infected hair follicles? Go see your doctor


----------



## Globalti (2 Dec 2019)

More attention needed to thorough washing in the shower? Could also be small piles.

You did say it was personal.


----------



## sleuthey (2 Dec 2019)

If it's Jock Itch then get some Miconazole cream.


----------



## Slick (2 Dec 2019)

You are compo and I claim my 5 pounds.


----------



## TAV (3 Dec 2019)

My backside has been killing due to the saddle or the height ive been washing straight after cycling and washing my bib shorts daily but ive only just got back into cycling. I thought it was just because my rear end wasnt toughened up.anyway ive been putting sudocream on them but its not doing the job i think i need to go and see a quack.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Dec 2019)

If its something a cream cant solve the Dr will refer you to a dermatology specialist. 
Always best to get it seen by someone who will probably know.


----------

